# Are bettas supposed to take a long time to adjust?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I know it's only been 2 days since I did a pretty big cleanout and make over on my tank, but every other time when I've tried changing things around, mr. betta immediately took to it. He was pretty much doing that this time too, at least the on the day after I cleaned the tank. But since then, he's pretty much been staying on the bottom, breathing heavy and not really moving much. I noticed that there was an area of discoloration on his side, a bit white-ish that might have come from when I had to net him out of the tank so I could clean it. 

He's not really wanting to eat much, which is different, but he's overwieght anyways, so a few days without food won't hurt him. I was thinking that all this might have been from me cleaning the gravel and filter and disturbing bacteria that were there, but all other inhabitants, including a guppy, are doing fine. 

I'm trying to decide whether or not to try and do something for him, or just let him adjust. Any thoughts?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Whitish stuff on his side? I don't know a lot about it, and I can't say for sure without a pic, but it sounds like a fungus or ich. Maybe you could do some research and see if you can find any descriptions of diseases that match his symptoms? Cleaning the tank and moving things around shouldn't bother him that much, though maybe it stressed him enough to weaken his immune system.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree it sounds like a fungus to me as well.Jungle makes a fungus medication that will do well,or should do well.The one I have read suggested is the fungus eliminator.Do not use mela,betta,or pimafix it hurts the breathing for some reason.

Also a pic would help just so we could all be sure.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Kehy said:


> I noticed that there was an area of discoloration on his side, a bit white-ish that might have come from when I had to net him out of the tank...


This leads me to believe you may have had issues netting him. I can't speak for other fish, but with bettas you will always lose if you chase them with a net. You want to avoid stress and avoid them running away and you potentially crushing them in the chase.

Take everything out first (decorations et. all). Then gently and slowly, put your net in. Don't move, drift, slowly. Come up beside them, then a little under, then lift. If they evade, do not chase, just very slowly catch up to them.

As long as it's always a low- to no-stress deal, most bettas will go right in the net for you. If you don't believe me, I even have a vid of this.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

@Robert I felt absolutely horrible netting him, and I did it only after I wasn't able to scoop him out otherwise. I tried being gentle, but I guess that didn't work. 

Thanks y'all, I will try to treat him, hopefully it works.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I've got some bad news...mr. betta didn't make it. I hadn't been paying enough attention I guess and caught it too late. 

I took that after he passed. Poor lil guy...


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry... Poor little guy.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

So even worse news; my guppy's looking bad too. It's pale and staying near the top of the tank, not racing around like it normally does. I think the fungus has probably gotten to him too, and it's unlikely that I'll be able to go get something for is, as my mother dearest put, "it's just a dumb fish, get over it."

sigh...today sucks...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

RIP little dude....sorry for your loss


----------

